# tracking employees



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

for the outfits that are 20+ trucks and/or equipment, how are you tracking employee production. for example, how many accounts and how long each account takes them to do for a particular time period. and i am not really interested in the pen and paper technique. i have looked into the pocketclock from jobclock.com. man they are proud of their software. so need some more ideas. thanks.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

had a long thread on this lest year. i have just come to accept that i need to run a plow from the office. guys call in arrival and departure and services provided and i enter it in a custom program that tracks what employee did what to what site and i can pull reports any way. allows me to have a complete understanding of how my routes are progressing and can allocate equipment much more effeciently


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I have portable GPS recorders in my trucks that work great. They record speed and location. I down load them at the end of the day to my lap top and can look at them on Google earth or their program. $200 each are sooooo worth it. They are from Past Track or Trak King. Not sure which one. Have use it several times to prove I was at a place. Saved my butt because you can't cheat it.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Not at the 20+ mark, but we do gps track salt trucks- time in/out salter on/off and can pinpoint current location anytime.

We've been looking at th GPS recorders QuadPlower is talking about, sounds like a cheaper and effective way to know where plow trucks were for logging uses. Doesn't help if you want to know where they are at any given momment. Like he said, great for evidence of being somewhere when you were suppose to be.

I know a couple larger companies that supply crews with cell phones, and use those for tracking


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I use a passive GPS... Tracking Key made by LandAirSea...About $99.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Bruce'sEx;825913 said:


> I know a couple larger companies that supply crews with cell phones, and use those for tracking


Thats by far the easier and cheaper way to go. And you can also get ahold of them.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

maelawncare;825991 said:


> Thats by far the easier and cheaper way to go. And you can also get ahold of them.


There is no monthly fee with the GPS traking that I use unlike "most" cell phones with GPS.

I didn't have time to look earlier, but mine is also by TracKing LandAirSea like bluerage has. I got the one with batteries, but would recommend the hard wired ones as I go through batteries about every 3 days.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

QuadPlower;827916 said:


> There is no monthly fee with the GPS traking that I use unlike "most" cell phones with GPS.
> 
> I didn't have time to look earlier, but mine is also by TracKing LandAirSea like bluerage has. I got the one with batteries, but would recommend the hard wired ones as I go through batteries about every 3 days.


True, but with yours you cannot do active tracking. You wont be able to log in to a website and see where they all are at any given time. You have ot wait till after you download it from the truck to a computer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

maelawncare;828518 said:


> True, but with yours you cannot do active tracking. You wont be able to log in to a website and see where they all are at any given time. You have ot wait till after you download it from the truck to a computer.


He mentioned that in his first post. As soon as you start talking active tracking, etc you talk big time monthly fees. I'd be happy with passive tracking.

Quad, sounds decent. Thanks


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well he never said anything about passive or active. So i thought i would throw it in.

There are also quite a few normal gps units that will do this for you. I dont remember which ones, but a few seasons ago someone was talking about the handheld gps unit they had that tracked them. Even showed them going back and forth on the lots.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i just got my snow business mag in today. And they had 2 in there. Kinda funny since we are talkn about it.

Data Capture
www.certifiedpower.com

and

Networkfleet
networkfleet.com


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

well guys thanks for the input on gps. that really wasn't where i was going with this post. i am looking for more of a pda system where employees can log the producitivity they did each night. then they can sync to the office computer and than reports can be made for each account. determine exactly how long a piece of equipment was where. like i said earlier, we have outgrown the pen and paper method. example the very expensive jobclock sytem.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Even with a pda (paperless system) you are releying on the worker to enter the data. 

One day this summer, i put it on one of my mowers in a HOA. it showed every pass until the lot was mowed and moved on to the next one. it would work the same way with plowing a parking lot or a driveway.

It is a passive system. I can't put it in the lap top and drive around and see my self on the screen. Those require a monthly service fee. I don't know where the truck has been until I down load it and look at the route on Google earth. But with a pda, or data sheet, you don't know where your truck has been until they give it to you and the end of the storm.


----------

